# Odd question about raw temps



## 360spyder (Oct 27, 2014)

Is there any raw besides maybe EQ that you couldn't hide in a meat cooler? Is that to cold for any raw? Would the powders freeze? Just curious. Any answer appreciated.


----------



## joshck77 (Oct 27, 2014)

Shouldnt be a problem as long as its sealed good enough where moisture cant get to it


----------



## khungus03 (Nov 2, 2014)

Why couldn't you store eq in a freezer? It would freeze then melt when it is brought back to room temperature. As joshck77 said just be sure they're sealed in more than a ziploc bag to keep moisture out.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2014)

Raws are kept in a controlled temp refer at factories  .check raw specifications before doing so..ice crystals can form like ice on a t-bone in a freezer so I suggest no to freezer. Ever ate a freezer burned t bone? Like eatin a leather purse.


----------



## khungus03 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Raws are kept in a controlled temp refer at factories  .check raw specifications before doing so..ice crystals can form like ice on a t-bone in a freezer so I suggest no to freezer. Ever ate a freezer burned t bone? Like eatin a leather purse.



Was said T-bone vacuum sealed?

Drawing the air and the moisture it contains out of a product before you freeze it can make a huge difference. Ever seen the foodsaver commercials?

Between a ziploc and a vacuum sealed receptacle is a mason jar. Throw in a silica gel pack to absorb whatever moisture is trapped inside the jar and there you go.


----------

